# Tyco Rio Grande F9A and cars..



## RioGrandeF9A (Dec 3, 2013)

All made in America RedBox early 60's. The Rio Grande F9A and lighted cars. This is a small layout but I will be expanding soon.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks in good Shape. I have an early 60s USA Varney Florida
East Coast RR. Varney was in Miami. Rubber band drive. No longer works. I use it
as a sad occupant of the layout scrap line. The cars are happily still
running.

Don


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice lookin' set.

Those cows are going to be riding in style.


----------



## RioGrandeF9A (Dec 3, 2013)

A labor of love time and $$...lol


----------



## njv1805 (Jan 6, 2014)

Gotta start somewhere. I just picked up my first HO set. The last time I had trains was when I was about 10.


----------

